# What is your favorite duck?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*What is your favorite duck?*​
Wood Duck1314.61%Pintail1921.35%Gadwall11.12%Scaup/Rigneck66.74%Mallard2730.34%Redhead11.12%Wigeon55.62%Canvasback1011.24%Black Duck22.25%Goldeneye/Bufflehead33.37%Teal22.25%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What is your favorite duck and why?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Wood ducks, without a doubt. I grew up in southern MN where there were ample numbers of wood ducks. We would jump shoot them on creeks and station somebody downstream. It was so cool to hear those things cruising down the creek channel and then you could pass shoot them as they came past. There beautiful, fun to shoot, and they are the best tasting duck ever.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A cooked one!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I chose Pintails as there are not a lot of them around in MN. That is like the ND boys choosing a wood duck. By the way...If anyone ever wants to have some good wood duck hunting shoot me a PM. I hunt every weekend I am not in ND.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Coots and Cormorants !!!


----------



## dukhunter45 (Jan 21, 2005)

mallard or weigon, cause u cant beat greenhead comin in from a mile up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Remmi, No wonder you prefer ditch chickens!!! :lol:

Greenheads, hands down!!!


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Buffleheads and ringnecks, because i love to shoot divers and they are really nice mounters. I guess you could say that for alot of ducks, but i hunt divers.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Spoonbill.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Since FH is in Fl I have to say his must be a smiling mallard! 

Pintail for me some day I hope to get one worth putting on the wall or mantle.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Teal
Green or Blue


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Wood ducks and red heads.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Woodies, mallards are overrated


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Scaups aka Bluebills. They are such hearty things always seem like the last to go south.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'd have to say Greenheads only because thats what i've been hunting all of my life and I love the colors on a mature greenhead...and i'm sure everyones gonna say...WHAT ABOUT WOOD DUCKS???
I dont know but mallards are top on my list


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I always wanted to shoot a pintail with a long tail, but I never got one yet. I have however shot a male pintail with a little tail. I like hunting mallards because they flock in if they come to your spread.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

wood ducks are great, i love em, but we are more likely to hit a few woodies than any other type of duck around here, so i guess they dont hold the same level of value to me. i'll never forget the first mature drake redhead i dropped though, now that was i bird i felt special holding in my hands.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

To eat, either wing teal.
To look at, drake woodie, drake hooded Merganser, drake bufflehead.
To hunt for specifically and shoot at, nothing beats a nice flock of mallards working into the spread.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mallards & pintails.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I would have to say goldeneyes, beautiful ducks. Me and my dad got into a great shoot this last season where we each shot 2 of them. Gettin 2 of em mounted! But I also agree with you guys that nothing beats a big flock of greenheads in the dekes! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Here is one of my faves.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... pic_id=465


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

4 curl,Where did you get a pintail with a longer tail?I have shot several nice looking drakes with stubby tails.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

January 03 in Arkansas, the last weekend of their season. Crappy huntin' but this guy made the trip. 

Stahls was our pit boss on this day, we also seen a black duck that I really wanted a crack at!! :-?


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

The mallard americas most wnted duck. Well you guys can have your mallards, as long as you don't hunt the divers. :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Donald is my favorite duck with Daffy a close second... no it's Daffy then Donald and right after that it is roasted duck... :lol:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i didnt see an "other" catagory...

My choice is NORTHERN SHOVELER!


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Pintail...I haven't ever shot one in Nebraska or anywhere else with a long tail. I was told by a game warden that a guy has to wait until late in the season to get one with a long tail. That means down south especially Mexico. You boys up in North Dakota aren't probably going to ever see one with a fully grown pin.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

I love wood ducks they look so awsome and you can do some unique mounts with them. Don't get me wrong though i do want a nice mature Pintail drake, and a nice big Northern Mallard. I have always wanted a nice buffle head and canvas back to.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 28, 2004)

Hands down - a pintail with a long sprig


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Big water diver hunting is hard to beat in my eyes!!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

100% Mallards.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

More faves!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... pic_id=485


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Did I mention this one.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... pic_id=486


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

4Curl,

Like those pictures of the mounts. I will post up a picture of the mallard trio when I get them back. I should have the mounts back in a couple of months. I have a couple of bluebills that are being done too. :lol:

Waterfowl = Addiction


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Big three curl mallards are great but a mature pinny drake with a sprig that goes on forever hanging on the wall is what I have been looking for for years.
Coots are technically not a duck so I am safe there, cause naturally if they were a duck that would be MY overwhelming choice.

cootkiller


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i likes the teal......good to eat fun to shoot .great to watch.

pointer


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll take a fat green head any day.......why? Because when talking ducks, the mallard is the "DUCK"! :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

CAN, there is no other bird that you can lead by 12 feet, and still shoot behind it....


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Coots and spoonies!!! Drew you couldnt hit a can if it was tied to the end of your barrel!!


----------



## STINGER (Apr 2, 2005)

Pintails ................... and Old Squaw ............ love them STINGERS k:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

hen mallards


----------

